# Southern California?



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea. Even in the sunny warm So-Cal full of extroverted beach bums and club goers in the LA night, there exists us socially anxious people too! haha

I am curious how many, if any, of you guys/ladies are from the Southern California area? Am I the only one not partying it up at the beach every weekend, instead playing on my computer and online chatting?


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

There are a few of us lurking in the shadows. :um 

I'm in the SF Valley.

:boogie


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Yep! Ventura County*



radiohead said:


> Yea. Even in the sunny warm So-Cal full of extroverted beach bums and club goers in the LA night, there exists us socially anxious people too! haha
> 
> I am curious how many, if any, of you guys/ladies are from the Southern California area? Am I the only one not partying it up at the beach every weekend, instead playing on my computer and online chatting?


Yo yo radiohead,

You are definitely not the only one. I'm currently hunting out a local support group in Ventura County. There's one run by a therapist in the city of Ventura for some exorbant amount ($50/session). It really wasn't all that... (I attended twice). Found a social anxiety peer Meetup group that's starting in Ventura, first meeting on 5/23/09. I intend to be there.

I've found a lot of support for other issues in 12 step groups (12 steps based on AA). I'm thinking about forming one in the Ventura County area (probably in Camarillo or Thousand Oaks). It'll probably be based off of a small group called Social Phobics Anonymous.

Anyone in Ventura County interested?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

are you in the Orange County area,

well here is a fun free meetup group that has workshops
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm in LA.


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

im in LA with SA!


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello... i'm all the way out in the boonies by 29 palms marine base! I'll be moving to San Diego soon though.


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

Torlin,

Regarding the group in O.C., are there many people over the age of 35? The reason I wonder is because SA tends to abate with age, although not in my case!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bluemeow said:


> Torlin,
> 
> Regarding the group in O.C., are there many people over the age of 35? The reason I wonder is because SA tends to abate with age, although not in my case!


I don't know everyone's age in the group, but i doubt age should be the issue. we are part of the group to overcome this terrible thing we have. you are welcome to join.

by the way we are having a 2pm meeting at a local library in the OC, on the 10th of May, yes i know its mother's day, but I did not plan the meetup time.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

LA county SA represent!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in LA, too.

Has anyone here been to either of the groups at SHARE (Mar Vista -- http://shareselfhelp.org/locations.html) recently? I found two listed:

Wednesday 8pm Social Anxiety/Shyness
Saturday 11am Social Anxiety Anonymous* Members can bring a "safe person"

I'm considering trying the Wednesday night one. I was wondering if anyone had been and had anything to say about it? Or if anyone can suggest any other free groups currently meeting within reasonable driving distance of West LA?


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Shweeeet!*



carambola said:


> I'm in LA, too.
> 
> Has anyone here been to either of the groups at SHARE (Mar Vista -- http://shareselfhelp.org/locations.html) recently? I found two listed:
> 
> ...


Wow Carambola! Thanks for the tip. I've been to the SHARE location for CoDA meetings, but I didn't realize they had social anxiety ones as well!!! I've been hunting for meetings. Unfortunately, it's 49 miles to there from where I live in Camarillo...  I'll be checking it out sometime...though. There's a Meetup on the 23rd of this month in Ventura that I'll be going to.


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in LA County, and have actually been to the Share group a few times (the wed. night one). It was pretty different each time, mostly an older crowd so it was slightly harder for me to fit in I guess... but anyway it's been awhile now and since the first time I went they've switched rooms to a nicer atmosphere in my opinion. Generally pretty mellow and open, nice people  I feel like going again! haha. I don't know how much the meetings helped but my SA has improved significantly since the first time I went, a few years ago. The Share group actually brings back memories for me (when I was first going I could in no way go alone and had to bring my dad with me! but he didn't really have SA so I understood when they said that it was better if I didn't bring him with me, lol...)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

West LA meet up group
http://www.meetup.com/west-l-a-social-anxiety-and-shyness-community/


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to live in West LA, but I moved.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just in San Diego ... but I don't actually live in the country at all  And by the way, if you live in California I can't blame anyone for having social anxiety there. There are way too many people! I walked around some bars sober and I did not feel comfortable around the people on the streets or in the bars at all. Too many.


----------



## akiralang (Jun 17, 2009)

TorLin said:


> are you in the Orange County area,
> 
> well here is a fun free meetup group that has workshops
> http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


Hm...I'm really considering joining this.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in Simi Valley, Ventura County. But not really interested in a live group at this point. However, perfectly willing to be on the forum here, and email groups if any.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i work in west LA and live in LA


----------



## shyturtle (Jul 5, 2009)

I live in the Inland Empire


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm In the San Fernando Valley too!


----------



## Salesguru (Jul 14, 2009)

Anybody in the San Gabriel Valley West Covina, Covina?? We exist out here too!!


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I grew up in covina.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

San Fernando Valley. Any groups or meetings by members here?


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

shyturtle said:


> I live in the Inland Empire


same here, i live in Riverside.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I live in Yucaipa ca.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

*southbay? long beach?*

anyone know of any groups or therapy in the long beach, southbay or los angeles area?


----------

